

Fisrt ICS tablet is mips based for $99  - xxiao
http://www.osnews.com/story/25397/MIPS_99_Tablet_is_First_Ice_Cream_Sandwich_Tablet
first android phone has always been with ARM, now MIPS becomes the first one for ICS Tablet release, and ATOM support is also ready, what else left?
======
denzil_correa
It looks like the minimum support price for a tablet. The $35 Indian tablet
"Aakash" will face heat.

